#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  90 Day Online Reporting is back up

## toddaniels

Heads up. The 90 day online reporting program is back up and running. 

I've checked it every day since Dec 17th when it was taken offline. 

I even checked it today around 6AM & it was offline. 

I got a message from a friend saying it was back up. Low & behold it is up and running.

Now if you had a 90 day report pending in their system when it went down I'd go in and cancel it.

I dunno how useful it's gonna be this next week seeing as all the immigration offices are closed the 13th, 14th & 17th, but it's up and running.

here's the link;
https://extranet.immigration.go.th/f.../TM47Action.do

----------


## rickschoppers

Why did it take so long to be up and running?

----------


## toslti

Brilliant news if it stays up!.... I used it for almost a year and it was great.

----------


## thaimeme

> Why did it take so long to be up and running?


Thai business practice?

----------


## Slick

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Why did it take so long to be up and running?
> 
> 
> Thai business practice?


Nothing to do with Thailand. Happens in every country. Everywhere same same.

----------


## toddaniels

In their finite wisdom the thai gov't took all the immigration "extranet' sites offline back on Dec 17th right after the computer crimes bill passed. 

They did this to stop hackers from doing a denial of service attack or hacking the rudimentary security system..

Not the best time to bring the systems back online seeing as every thai immigration office in the country is closed starting Thursday and won't open up again until next Tuesday.

Oh and FWIW: it seems ALL the available 'extranet' sites for immigrations are up and running, the TM.30 online for guesthouses & hotels, and the online appointment booking for re-entry permits.

----------


## aging one

> Why did it take so long to be up and running?


Broken will suffice here. :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Why did it take so long to be up and running?
> 
> 
> Thai business practice?


Spot on Jeff.
I went to my local tessaban about 5-6 weeks ago to get a farang Pink ID card. The computer program had a fault and they couldn't print one off. Said someone from Buriram, 70km away, would come to fix. I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## Immigrunt

Website seems to be not working again. Can anyone confirm?

----------


## Auroria

> Oh and FWIW: it seems ALL the available 'extranet' sites for immigrations are up and running, the TM.30 online for guesthouses & hotels, and the online appointment booking for re-entry permits.


You know that silly thing about having to report somebody staying in your premises within 24 hrs nonsense, that people were getting hunted down and fined for in the last few years.

Are there any plans to make an online system for that.

So that you can just go to the site, submit the address of your property along with the name and PP details of the non-Thai staying there, and that's it?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Are there any plans to make an online system for that.  So that you can just go to the site, submit the address of your property along with the name and PP details of the non-Thai staying there, and that's it?


It's in place to do that. One has to lodge ones email address with them first so I believe.
Being as the site's down again it means you can't at this time.
I firmly believe Immigration do not want online reporting to work as they need to justify their staffing levels. No one coming through the doors requires a smaller work force. Plus tea money will be difficult to obtain. :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Website seems to be not working again. Can anyone confirm?


On another forum it is claimed to be back up and running at 10:30. Power failure. I checked and got 



> *Failure of Web Server bridge:*
> 
> No backend server available for connection: timed out after 10 seconds or idempotent set to OFF or method not idempotent.


 at 12:noon.

----------


## toddaniels

Down again

----------


## PeeCoffee

Up...down...up...down.

It reads like an exercise class or the symptoms of erectile dysfunction. Oh well TIT.

----------


## Immigrunt

A typical Thai website.

----------


## Pragmatic

90 day reporting is apparently now up and running again.
5-4-3-2..................

----------


## Thai3

No good for my office, they need to have 5 passport photocopies for a 90 day and postal 'not really do that ' :Confused:

----------


## Vettronics

What is the website to do the reporting?

----------


## importford

It doesn't work,.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thai3

Don't you have to use explorer and windows 98?

----------


## Humbert

If I've learned anything over the last few years living in Surin and doing my 90 day reporting both online and in-person it is that it is important to develop a familiarty, I hesitate to use the word relationship, with your local Immigration office personnel. It only helps with facilitating the yearly visa extension process. At first I was critical of the process and distrustful of what I perceived as over zealous scrutiny. I now do all of my reporting in person for this reason. I'm sure this may not matter as much in places like Bangkok and Pattaya but it certainly helps here.

----------


## DrB0b

> It doesn't work,....


It's working today. It doesn't have a valid SSL certificate and so a security warning is generated. Click through, accept the conditions, and go to the notification area.




> What is the website to do the reporting?





> https://extranet.immigration.go.th/f.../TM47Action.do

----------


## Thai3

had a few goes, crashed the browser twice then got as far as this, why are they so fuking useless?

Not Found

The requested URL /f.../TM47Action.do was not found.

----------


## importford

> Originally Posted by importford
> 
> 
> It doesn't work,....
> 
> 
> It's working today. It doesn't have a valid SSL certificate and so a security warning is generated. Click through, accept the conditions, and go to the notification area.
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for the info dr bob
I accepted the conditions and it worked
Typical for the Thai Immigration to force us to access an unsecured website.,... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :gw bush:

----------


## Topper

> it is that it is important to develop a familiarty,


I have to go every 90 days and the ladies in the section know us, barely even look at our paperwork and we're generally in in out in minutes.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by importford
> ...


For a very long time several previous Ministers of Communications used admin/password as the credentials to log on to their email account. Or so I've heard  :Wink:

----------


## Pragmatic

Cancel online reporting. Seems Thai Visa shot their bolt in trying to be first in reporting it was working. IT IS NOT WORKING.

----------


## DrB0b

> Cancel online reporting. Seems Thai Visa shot their bolt in trying to be first in reporting it was working. IT IS NOT WORKING.


It's up and down like dragonfly's pants. Seems to be a matter of pure chance. It worked yesterday, it's borked today.

----------


## Pragmatic

Yes, if the immigration officer was being honest and I believe he was.

----------


## DrB0b

> Yes, if the immigration officer was being honest and I believe he was.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Pragmatic

^ 
May I just say that some on another forum also say they accessed the site over the week-end. May be it stopped just before I got to the office this morning?  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Unfortunately it's DOWN again  :Confused:

----------


## Thai3

When it comes to IT they are as useless as in most other things, they do collect the rubbish well though.

----------


## Pragmatic

> When it comes to IT they are as useless as in most other things, they do collect the rubbish well though.


Do you think they want online reporting to work? Over 2 years now trying to get it to work and they haven't. Is it that hard to make a secure site?

----------


## Thai3

Hub of incompetence is what it comes down to

----------


## Pragmatic

Reports on other forums is that online report is up and working again and again and again and again. Hopefully it'll remain working again.

----------


## HuangLao

> Reports on other forums is that online report is up and working again and again and again and again. Hopefully it'll remain working again.


Quite moot, if one understands the Thais propensity towards doing business online with any type of decent consistency and solidity and then add the "whichever the way the wind blows today" bureaucratic factor.

----------


## Phuketrichard

i applied for my 90 day report here in phuket 4 days ago, still pending
when i check it shows my 2 OTHER successful applications back in 2015 and 2016
Hope its approved next week or i will just head into immigration..

----------


## Pragmatic

> Hope its approved next week or i will just head into immigration..


 Which totally defeats the reason behind online reporting.

----------


## Phuketrichard

LOL:

still pending.....

----------


## toddaniels

Believe it or not, most of the problem with the pending status people get is because the immigration office they report at doesn't know the system is up and running.

Go tell them it's up.

I submitted a 90 day online report for a friend on Monday and it was approved by Tuesday morning. 

Someone from Buriram said that they were told the online system doesn't work for that office, but it's a country wide program. 

No one up there has balls enough to complain or go into the office and show them the system is up and running

----------


## Pragmatic

> No one up there has balls enough to complain or go into the office and show them the system is up and running


Not the case of having 'no balls' it boils down to the office not wanting to participate in online reporting IMO.

The local offices around here ie Surin, Buriram and Korat always seem to want to rock the boat. None have taken part in accepting postal reporting since it was introduced. Korat did do it for short time initially I recall.

----------


## toddaniels

You got your wires crossed somewhere Pragmatic;

Way back when the online 90 day reporting program went live Kap Choen (which served Surin & Buriram) lead the country for a good while in online approvals.

I stand by my assertion, they don't know or don't care the system is up. No foreigner will rock the boat and tell 'em OR better yet call in a complaint against them to the main office.

I gotta ask do you find it hard living here without a spine?

----------


## Pragmatic

> I stand by my assertion, they don't know or don't care the system is up. No foreigner will rock the boat and tell 'em OR better yet call in a complaint against them to the main office.


You're right they don't care. As for asking and complaining, if you go on the other forum you will find a thread where posters raised the matter with the IO in Buriram, If I recall correctly. It got them nowhere.



> I gotta ask do you find it hard living here without a spine?


Make no mistake I have a spine but behind that I have 3 kids to worry about and a wife that goes into meltdown when I question authority.
I even called upon the other forum owners to represent us with our grievances concerning immigration being as they may carry some weight. My post got deleted.

----------


## dorch

we do not have that on/of problem in KALASIN as the 5 years ago plan for a local imm office is still in the planning stage  one less item to think about  what a cushy life eh ??

----------


## terry57

By pass the complete shit house and Just post it in. 

Job done all good.

----------


## Pragmatic

> By pass the complete shit house and Just post it in. 
> 
> Job done all good.


Surin, Buriram and Korat are not accepting online 90 day reports. Even though IO's around the country are. And they do not accept postal reporting and haven't done so for at least 4-5 years.

----------


## terry57

^

That's quite shit then innit.  :Confused: 

Typical stupid Thailand eh, can do it in some places but not others. 

Wankers could not organize a root in a brothel.

----------


## Pragmatic

> That's quite shit then innit.


It sure is when each 90 day report in person requires, in my case, about a 200km round trip. It used to be more but every other year or so they play musical chairs with the offices. So it varies.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> Make no mistake I have a spine but behind that I have 3 kids to worry about and a wife that goes into meltdown when I question authority.


Prag, in realistic terms it would seem that a 200km round-trip to take your missus shopping at Chong Chom border market every 90 days would be the least of your problems. 555 (No offense intended.)

----------


## terry57

^

Yer,  Just make a little holiday out of it is the way to go. 

Myself will just take my Handbag on a little out of country jaunt every 90 days simply because i fooking hate Chang Wattana.

I find being surrounded by all those nasty Farang depressing.  :spam2: 

Great excuse for a little trip.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

I have to use Buriram office now that it's open. So its shopping trips to there instead. Anyways a farang lady, married to a Thai guy, says she asked at Buriram 'why can't we do reporting online?' Only to be told 'we like to see you'. For some unknown strange reason Korat, Kap Choeng and Buriram immigration have always shown themselves to be cnuts in the years I've been here. Hardly ever are things the same each time I visit. Their only consistency is in pissing every one off.

----------


## terry57

^

It's the only power they have in their miserable life.

Once they take of the uniform they become nothing once again.

----------


## headhunter

> Surin, Buriram and Korat are not accepting online 90 day reports. Even though IO's around the country are. And they do not accept postal reporting and haven't done so for at least 4-5 years.


I am one who cant do 90day reporting online,havent been out of the country since 2008,so there fore my details have not been updated,[2013] is the start online date.
reporting 90days at korat office,there is NEW STAFF [3] one checks your tm47 he then gives you a queue no.then when its your turn,one calls out in THAI and the other shouts NEXT. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Pragmatic

> I am one who cant do 90day reporting online,havent been out of the country since 2008,so there fore my details have not been updated,[2013] is the start online date.


 Surely your 'details' are updated every time you renew your annual extension?

----------


## jabir

They're thinking of building nuclear power stations here.

----------


## headhunter

> Surely your 'details' are updated every time you renew your annual extension?


you would think so,reporting your 90days,they have your,arival/dep.card is in your passport,address,tell.no.are all on the TM47. form.but every time I ask them why my details are not updated ? answer,TOOOO MUCH WORK.as its been said already you cant even do it by post.[korat]

----------


## Pragmatic

> you cant even do it by post.[korat]


Been here 13 years and Division 4, of which Korat is the HQ, has always been fooking awkward. I think they were the first nationwide to stop postal and online 90 day reporting respectively.

----------


## headhunter

> Been here 13 years and Division 4, of which Korat is the HQ, has always been fooking awkward. I think they were the first nationwide to stop postal and online 90 day reporting respectively.


I have heard from an influential source that korat ARE receiving 90day reports online.
YIPPEE that could be a holiday somewhere so I can get an up to date stamp/plus arrival card.
Singapore anyone?oops cant leave the wife alone.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I have heard from an influential source that korat ARE receiving 90day reports online.


  I'll have to check on that. They ALL RECEIVE the online report but as to them granting it, online, is another story. Did mine in person last week in Buriram. Nothing said that reporting online was up and running.

----------


## jabir

Wouldn't risk online, takes a few minutes in the cattle shed, might be different for those in the sticks.

----------


## Pragmatic

> might be different for those in the sticks.


 160+km round trip for me. All's good if you can link up with another farang and yous take turns in reporting for both.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I have heard from an influential source that korat ARE receiving 90day reports online.


 Yep my influential source says they are as well.

----------


## Norton

> Wouldn't risk online, takes a few minutes in the cattle shed, might be different for those in the sticks.


Just dud mine today. 10 mins at Roiet Immigration office.

----------


## headhunter

> Yep my influential source says they are as well.


so now where to go for a few days?or wait till my ext.is due nov.then I will have to get a re-entry stamp.

----------


## Pragmatic

> so now where to go for a few days?or wait till my ext.is due nov.then I will have to get a re-entry stamp.


 Don't take my influential source as being correct. If Korat is allowing it then I'd assume Buriram would as well but that doesn't appear to be the case from looking on a Buriram forum.

----------


## headhunter

> Don't take my influential source as being correct. If Korat is allowing it then I'd assume Buriram would as well but that doesn't appear to be the case from looking on a Buriram forum.


my extension and 90day are due same time,end nov.so I will check then,my source is  very very influential indeed and has to go to korat imm.next week so I will get it checked again.
how long can a re-entry stamp stay in your passport before you have to use it.

----------


## Neverna

> how long can a re-entry stamp stay in your passport before you have to use it.


I think it will end at the end of your extenstion of stay, so the end of November for you.

----------


## jabir

I believe the course of your extension, then becomes invalid.

----------


## headhunter

> Don't take my influential source as being correct. If Korat is allowing it then I'd assume Buriram would as well but that doesn't appear to be the case from looking on a Buriram forum.


have you heard anything about immigration not excepting cash for,eg.extension ect.credit card only.in over 35yrs.i have never had a card of any kind,so I don't intend to own one.so will they find a way of receiving TEA MONEY. :Sorry1:  NO CASH

----------


## Norton

Cash and don't offer or pay "tea money".

----------


## headhunter

[QUOTE=Norton;3824124]Cash and don't offer or pay "tea money".[/QUOTe
mostly the tea money is asked for the extension stamp.i have never had a problem doing my retirement ext.but I do put 2,000bht.in an envelope and don't take the change.
I have seen some expats have a lot of aggravation when doing the marriage ext.some of them ask for trouble the way they speak to officers.so they will get the runaround.
you just got to bite your tongue,its yes sir,yes sir three bags full,just wait till your out of earshot then fuk them off.never mind what you think or do,you wont win,only make it harder for yourself

----------

